# Spicy food=major kicking?



## laughingduck

I just ate some curry that was a bit spicy. Not crazy hot or anything, just had some heat to it. Anyways, my baby started kicking like crazy right after. I was wondering if anyone else has noticed this with spicy foods? Do you think it could be hurting her or making her uncomfortable? My brother mentioned that spicy food release endorphins, maybe it's related to that? Just curious, I don't want her little taste buds to be burning uncomfortably!


----------



## gingerclaire

this quote is from what to expect when expecting at your stage ' your baby has more taste buds now than he/she will have at birth, which means that not only is your baby able to taste the difference in amniotic fluid when you eat different foods he/she might even react to it, for instance, some babies respond to spicy foods by hiccupping or by kicking when they get the spicy kick'


----------



## gingerclaire

LOL just noticed your due same day as me!!!


----------



## June2012

This is interesting! My poor baby!!!! I had a hot nando's meal the other day and he was kicking me so hard. I'll reduce my chilli consumption.


----------



## RHR

Hi hun, when I was pregnant with my dd she would go mad about 5 mins after I started to eat anything spicy. especially when I had a curry, the kicks and punches I got. I haven't had anything like that yet with this lo, but I haven't really had anything spicy.


----------



## AFatKindaThin

My little man goes mad kicking everytime I eat. It doesn't matter whether its spicy or not. I wouldn't worry too much about spicy foods as a lot of women eat nothing but curry or really spicy food. My friend is Indian and her currys make my eyes water but she had them all through her pregnancy, her daughter is 2 now and eats the same currys as mum! X x


----------



## IHrtSteve

I have had spicy food twice this week and noticed the same thing!


----------



## laughingduck

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one! I can't decide whether to cut it out or just let her build up her spice tolerance. :shrug: I really didn't think it was THAT hot but she seemed to!




gingerclaire said:


> this quote is from what to expect when expecting at your stage ' your baby has more taste buds now than he/she will have at birth, which means that not only is your baby able to taste the difference in amniotic fluid when you eat different foods he/she might even react to it, for instance, some babies respond to spicy foods by hiccupping or by kicking when they get the spicy kick'

I have this book, I should probably read it more! That's funny about the hiccups. I get hiccups if I eat food that is too spicy, I'm surprised she didn't get any.



AFatKindaThin said:


> My little man goes mad kicking everytime I eat. It doesn't matter whether its spicy or not.

Ya she kicks after I eat too, but these were different sort of kicks, like super duper kung-fu style spin-kicks to my belly :haha: It definitely woke her up!


----------

